# Advise please.. lens or body..



## Airvoid (Apr 6, 2012)

Hi, i am kinda new to photography.. Ive been shooting my 7d for about 2 yrs now.. Now i have been thinking about buying either a 5d mk iii or two lens 24-70 L and a 35 L.. Right now i have a 70-200 2.8 l ii and 85 1.2 ii and a 50 1.2... And my 7d... I ve been meaning to buy some lower(closer) lens because i dont have anything really in that range, but ive been wanting a full frame after using my friends 5d mk ii... What do guys think is best? Mk iii or 2 lens? Thx


----------



## smirkypants (Apr 6, 2012)

Normally I would say lenses, but you already have some great, great glass. Switching to full frame might cause you to miss something on the long end. If you can live without the 320mm equivalent of the 70-200, I'd get the camera. If you can also afford something in the 300mm range, that would help as well.


----------



## Random Orbits (Apr 7, 2012)

5DIII. It'll give you better high ISO performance for dim areas, and make all the lenses more useful for "normal" photography.

If you're open to the idea, you could consider a 5DII and the 24L or 35L, which would give you 24 or 35, 50, 85 and 70-200. With primes at 24 or 35, 50 and your 70-200 zoom, might not need the 24-70. You could also get an 1.4x extender further along the road if you don't shoot near 300 that much.


----------



## RC (Apr 7, 2012)

Airvoid said:


> ...either a 5d mk iii or two lens 24-70 L and a 35 L.. Right now i have a 70-200 2.8 l ii and 85 1.2 ii and a 50 1.2... And my 7d... I ve been meaning to buy some lower(closer) lens because i dont have anything really in that range...



When you say "lower (closer)" do you mean wider? If so, how wide do you need? If you chose the 24-70 option with your 7D, 24 is really not wide (38mm FF), just wider.

How about the 5D3 plus the 24-70 then sell your 7D if needed to help fund it. That leaves you with an extremely nice setup that many (including myself) would lust over:

5D3
- 24-70
- 50L
- 85L
- 70-200 2.8

Of course this is assuming that the 5D suits your shooting style/needs better than the 7D.


----------



## elflord (Apr 7, 2012)

Airvoid said:


> Hi, i am kinda new to photography.. Ive been shooting my 7d for about 2 yrs now.. Now i have been thinking about buying either a 5d mk iii or two lens 24-70 L and a 35 L.. Right now i have a 70-200 2.8 l ii and 85 1.2 ii and a 50 1.2... And my 7d... I ve been meaning to buy some lower(closer) lens because i dont have anything really in that range, but ive been wanting a full frame after using my friends 5d mk ii... What do guys think is best? Mk iii or 2 lens? Thx



Another option is to split the difference and try a 5DII + 35L. You could go with a 5DIII, you'd have nothing at the wide end but you don't really seen ti have anything at the wide end now either unless there's some EF-S lens you own that you didn't mention.


----------



## Axilrod (Apr 7, 2012)

If you get a 5DIII it'll feel like all the lenses you already have (which are great by the way) are new. Since there is no crop on the 5DIII they won't be quite as tight as they are on the 7D. It may be worth just getting the body and seeing how you like your current lenses on it.


----------



## akiskev (Apr 7, 2012)

Get the new 5d. Simple as that! 
The improvement you'll see switching from 7d to 5d3 will be huge!


----------



## dmj (Apr 7, 2012)

Depends on what kind of shooting you do, if you need the range then I'd stick with the 7D (even though I'm not a fan of it). If you don't need the range, nor the focus or burst then get a 5DII and a 35L. If you don't need the range but want to keep the AF and burst (almost) the get the 5DIII.

The difference in image quality between the 5D and 7D are quite big, especially when you already have a nice set of glass.


----------



## Wideopen (Apr 8, 2012)

Id keep the lenses you have already and save up the funds for the FF body and keep the 7D as a backup body. If I could only have one body I say move up to FF.


----------



## Airvoid (Apr 9, 2012)

Thanks all for the wonderful input. I do have two other lenses. I think the 24-115 3.5-5.6 that came with the 7d and a 17-55 2.8. But I think I got dust inside my 17-55, so I think I will be selling that one and getting an L lenses and not have that dust issue. I have a 1.4x converter as well.

I usually do a lot of street photography/portraits and some bird watching when I have time. I'm really trying to learn how to do some landscaping that's why I wanted some real wider-angle lenses. I want to eventually get a tilt-shift lens, but thought that since I do portraits and street photography more it'll probably be better to get something in the 24-35 mm range.

So it seems that the consensus is to go with the 5d mk iii. I will definitely look into that once they are restocked. If its 3 months from now maybe I can get both a lens and the body


----------



## smirkypants (Apr 9, 2012)

Airvoid said:


> Thanks all for the wonderful input. I do have two other lenses. I think the 24-115 3.5-5.6 that came with the 7d and a 17-55 2.8. But I think I got dust inside my 17-55, so I think I will be selling that one and getting an L lenses and not have that dust issue. I have a 1.4x converter as well.
> 
> I usually do a lot of street photography/portraits and some bird watching when I have time. I'm really trying to learn how to do some landscaping that's why I wanted some real wider-angle lenses. I want to eventually get a tilt-shift lens, but thought that since I do portraits and street photography more it'll probably be better to get something in the 24-35 mm range.
> 
> So it seems that the consensus is to go with the 5d mk iii. I will definitely look into that once they are restocked. If its 3 months from now maybe I can get both a lens and the body


Make sure you keep the 7D for when you want to shoot birds.


----------



## mdm041 (Apr 10, 2012)

Go with the MkIII. From what I've seen with my 7d and a friend's mkIII...I'd agree that all your current lens would feel brand new.


----------



## nickbj05 (Apr 11, 2012)

You have some great lenses and more lenses are always great. They also hold their value better. However, from my experience, going to a full-frame was almost a better upgrade than any lens I've purchased. There is nothing wrong with going with a 5D MKI or MKII and buying more glass with the money saved. Sure, the MKIII is even more awesome, but for most things you won't notice much of a difference between it and the older ones.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 11, 2012)

A 5D MK II or MK III would be my choice, Like your 7D, they both have fine tuning for autofocus, and with f/1.2 lenses, you can always benefit from fine tuning the autofocus.

Once you have used it for a while, you can decide if you need some longer lenses like a 100-400mmL.


----------



## Airvoid (Jun 9, 2012)

So i bought the 5d mk iii yesterday. I just wanted to show the pictures i took with it so far. Nothing fancy. I havent done any adjustments or anything just straight out of camera HDR mode. I dunno if i love it yet, but I do love the AF speed. It's really fast to focus . 

Thanks again everyone for the input!


----------



## Dylan777 (Jun 9, 2012)

Airvoid said:


> Hi, i am kinda new to photography.. Ive been shooting my 7d for about 2 yrs now.. Now i have been thinking about buying either a 5d mk iii or two lens 24-70 L and a 35 L.. Right now i have a 70-200 2.8 l ii and 85 1.2 ii and a 50 1.2... And my 7d... I ve been meaning to buy some lower(closer) lens because i dont have anything really in that range, but ive been wanting a full frame after using my friends 5d mk ii... What do guys think is best? Mk iii or 2 lens? Thx



*My 2cents:*
5D III + 35L + 50L + 70-200 L IS II

Sell your 7D + 85L


----------



## Radiating (Jun 10, 2012)

Airvoid said:


> Hi, i am kinda new to photography.. Ive been shooting my 7d for about 2 yrs now.. Now i have been thinking about buying either a 5d mk iii or two lens 24-70 L and a 35 L.. Right now i have a 70-200 2.8 l ii and 85 1.2 ii and a 50 1.2... And my 7d... I ve been meaning to buy some lower(closer) lens because i dont have anything really in that range, but ive been wanting a full frame after using my friends 5d mk ii... What do guys think is best? Mk iii or 2 lens? Thx



Full frame will give you 1.5-2x the lens resolution of crop and 2-4 times less noise at the same DOF ISO and composition. 

There is no question that going full frame will be much better than getting new lenses.


----------



## cezargalang (Jun 10, 2012)

There is a very big difference when you switch to a FF. Just bought a mk2 2 months go(i couldnt afford the mark3) and i'm very happy with it. Just sell your EF-S lenses if you have some.


----------



## SteenerMe (Jun 10, 2012)

I have the 7D and was very happy with it...until I started using my new 5D3. I have some decent glass so the choice was easy for me. Bit even if I didnt have all the glass id still recommend upgrading the body. I do disagree with some though that say to get the 5D2. I used that one for a while. And after the 7D it just feels antiquated. The images may be nicer but the camera is no joy to use. Compared to the 7D the auto focus blows. And the 5D3 is even better yet. so my opinion is either the glass or the 5D3. Cant go wrong either way. But if you shoot low light, which i do most of the time the 5D3 is King! The 70-200 is II paired with it is just amazing. The images with that combo are about as good as it gets. Good luck with your choice!


----------



## Dylan777 (Jun 10, 2012)

BozillaNZ said:


> No! Don't sell the 85L, keep it at all cost. You haven't even tasted what the 85L + FF would be like. Once you do you will be hooked!



Been there done that, focus is slow...besides, he has 70-200 f2.8 IS II to cover that range. 70-200 is NOT a bad lens for portrait.


----------



## Daniel Flather (Jun 10, 2012)

Get the 5D3, and welcome to the real world Neo.


----------



## Marsu42 (Jun 10, 2012)

Airvoid said:


> But I think I got dust inside my 17-55, so I think I will be selling that one and getting an L lenses and not have that dust issue.



I moved from the 100mm non-L to the L for the same reason. However, afaik the 17-55 is especially prone to collecting dust, but that is said to be a non-issue as far as iq is concerned.



Airvoid said:


> So it seems that the consensus is to go with the 5d mk iii. I will definitely look into that once they are restocked. If its 3 months from now maybe I can get both a lens and the body



You are in the same situation as I am, and my conclusion is also that at some point, top lenses are wasted on a crop, and esp. something like the 70-200ii really isn't made for it. The only drawbacks are less reach when shooting sports or macro, and that lenses keep their value while bodies do not - but you don't seem to be on a tight budget, so go for a ff body.

edit: just saw you already got the 5d3 - please let us know how you feel about it once you used it for a couple of days more, do your lenses really feel "as new"?


----------



## Axilrod (Jun 10, 2012)

Airvoid said:


> So i bought the 5d mk iii yesterday. I just wanted to show the pictures i took with it so far. Nothing fancy. I havent done any adjustments or anything just straight out of camera HDR mode. I dunno if i love it yet, but I do love the AF speed. It's really fast to focus .
> 
> Thanks again everyone for the input!



Good choice, congrats and enjoy your new camera. Everything should feel much wider now, you may want to try the 16-35mm f/2.8 II out.


----------



## wickidwombat (Jun 11, 2012)

BozillaNZ said:


> No! Don't sell the 85L, keep it at all cost. You haven't even tasted what the 85L + FF would be like. Once you do you will be hooked!



a good 85 on FF is simply awesome, very very addictive as Bozilla said


----------



## Jettatore (Jun 11, 2012)

If you got the cash, I'd get the 5DIII and sell the 7D. I suspect (maybe someone can confirm) that you will be able to take shots from the 5DIII and crop it in post to something quite similar to what the 7D will make for you. Otherwise, the 7D makes a great backup or secondary camera, and you have enough lenses to be shooting on two cameras with plenty of options. Also great if you do video, you can have two video cameras and great glass. Benefits aside, I'd rather have the extra cash if you don't specifically need/want 2 bodies.

What I can't quite understand is why you would want to buy a 24-70 and a prime 35L at the same exact time. Your doubling up on the 35mm focal length which sits not quite but closer to the middle of the zoom you are looking at. I'd get the body, then later get one or the other lens and only later, get the other lens if it suits a specific purpose (walk around/low light/DOF). Buying too much stuff at once is always going to confuse things, I've done this twice with photo great and if you can avoid it, do, it's a mistake. If I had to start over from scratch (I started with 7D too), I'd have gotten just a body (probably an old used FF) and pair that FF with a 24-70 and shoot on that for a year or better with some weekend rentals of various gear thrown in. Rent whats needed if you get a gig, and only buy more gear if it specifically will make you profit vs. renting it. Otherwise it's just tossing money away. But I can barely follow my own advice, anyways, good luck, you have some amazing kit.


----------

